

Activision thought to have removed Infinity Ward studio heads - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/activision-thought-to-have-removed-infinity-ward-studio-heads-2010032/

======
abyssknight
Here's hoping whatever the case is, that these guys break out and make a sweet
independent venture. IW has done more with the franchise than Treyarch ever
could, and that's a testament to their work.

